# Forum More Stuff Oops!  Bathroom reno Oops!

## Marc

Last bathroom reno. Got the asbestos guys removing all the sheeting, finished to jackhammer all the mosaic and bedding off the floor, a sort of concrete slab on piers the one made with roofing metal as formwork. Decided to relocate the dunny and so after finishing the piping work my plumber proceeded to core drill the slab for the new sewer pipe. 
I went outside to open the tap for cooling the core drill. Just a bit he said ans so I turned a trickle on. As I was walking back into the bathroom I opened the door to a fountain of water spewing up to the ceiling. Wow, I said to myself, I only opened it a trickle...? and the plumber completely drenched was screaming, shut the water shut the water...
As I was running back to the front where the garden tap is, I thought there is no way all that water comes from the cooling hose, I'll shut the main down.
Lucky I did. The plumber cut straight through the main copper pipe thata some moron 40 years ago had routed through the bathroom floor.
The plumber looked sheepishly at me and said "I cut through the cold water". And I said ... "How do you know it is the cold water .... ha ha nothing else occurred to me, he replied, because I am freezing!

----------


## OBBob

Poor guy... 40mm in probably a 4sqm plus area.

----------


## Marc

Yes, 120mm size to fit the 100 pipe actually but still an unlucky accident. He told me he would pull all the old copper piping out the walls, because they were rather thin and had been clipped with a steel nail bent over and the galvanic corrosion had weakened the pipe walls. If you feel the point where the nail was touching the copper, there was a noticeable dimp and the wall in that point was paper thin.
By the way I am a convert to the new plastic pipes crimped with the Viega crimper. How easy is that!

----------


## phild01

Is it too soon to get a laugh from that.  You are not fairing too well, this and Bunnings.  That other post belongs in the one started by Metrix.
BTW, if you think Viega is easy then give Sharkbite a go, nothing could be easier and based on the same sealing principle and no expensive tool outlay.

----------


## Marc

Well, must qualify that. The plumber in question is actually family and I am not going to do any plumbing myself, much less with a $3000 to $5000 piece of equipment. I just marvel at the easy of joining pipe with plastic or copper with this crimping method. 
I did some plumbing work when I was hum 20 or so. Lead pipes and galvanised steel. What a pain!

----------


## dodobird

> Last bathroom reno. Got the asbestos guys removing all the sheeting, finished to jackhammer all the mosaic and bedding off the floor, a sort of concrete slab on piers the one made with roofing metal as formwork. Decided to relocate the dunny and so after finishing the piping work my plumber proceeded to core drill the slab for the new sewer pipe. 
> I went outside to open the tap for cooling the core drill. Just a bit he said ans so I turned a trickle on. As I was walking back into the bathroom I opened the door to a fountain of water spewing up to the ceiling. Wow, I said to myself, I only opened it a trickle...? and the plumber completely drenched was screaming, shut the water shut the water...
> As I was running back to the front where the garden tap is, I thought there is no way all that water comes from the cooling hose, I'll shut the main down.
> Lucky I did. The plumber cut straight through the main copper pipe thata some moron 40 years ago had routed through the bathroom floor.
> The plumber looked sheepishly at me and said "I cut through the cold water". And I said ... "How do you know it is the cold water .... ha ha nothing else occurred to me, he replied, because I am freezing!

  Hi Marc, 
Am reading through the forum.... Hope you can laugh now...  I am thinking of the tangle of copper pipes that someone has put under my house,  They were growing something in the cellar,  and the copper pipes are such a tangle,   I might have to move into the caravan,  turn off the water and remove most of it myself and then pay the plumber to put in new pipes,,,, one to kitchen and one to bathroom/toilet when I decide where I want to put them  :Smilie:   Thanks for the smile  :Smilie:    Janina

----------

